# Would you take an online class I'm teaching?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...right now the camera is down so I would have no access to equipment to video tape the lesson.

I would prefer to take a class at my convenience.

Right now it's not something I can afford, so I'd have to wait until I could save up the money.

I wish you great success Stephanie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Stephanie,

Speaking only for myself, I would be VERY interested in taking a more advanced online class from you- On AKC CD/CDX,competing in Rally, Go outs, etc. . .


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

With the amazing free "pre-agility" advice I got from you, I'd buy pretty much anything you were selling dog-training related. 
However, coming when called is NOT an issue for Simon. I don't know why, I don't know how, but he can be playing with 5 other doggies, and all I have to say is, "Here, Simon". (even in a low voice), and he's at my feet.
Mind you, I'm fully expecting this to go away at some point, but for now, I'm loving life with my pup!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry Stephanie, I was speaking generally.

Think about your audience:


Do users have access to video.
Are you thinking "Nationally" if so, what are the rates in specific areas
How difficult would it be for a certain percentage of the users to upload videos to you.
Is the class only going to teach one command such as "come." If so the prices seem a bit high.
Don't forget the time differences if you only give the class at a specific time.
I know you've thought of all of this. You're already a good business woman.

My guys are pretty good with recall, especially if "treat" is yelled. Hey, it is 100% effective.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

This is great feedback so far. 

Historically, my recall class has been one of the more popular ones. The goal is for people to learn how to train a recall to the point where they are comfortable taking their dog off leash and trust that he'll come back - away from distractions - when they call.

Here is Los Angeles, I charge $100 for four weeks. I know pricing will vary in other area. On the other hand, while it may seem high, there's also the idea that you get to attend a seminar w/o having to travel and incur travel fees. But - how many "pet owners" attend seminars? Hard-core "dog people" often travel for seminars, but maybe pet owners don't.

As for video, most digital still camers can even shoot short videos. Lots of people here are great about posting pics and YouTube videos, so I'm hopeful the technical side of things wouldn't deter people.

Definitely keep the feedback coming. I'm mostly trying to decide if it's worth it for me to invest the time to develop the course for the web. "Worth it" being defined as financially, given that the host company takes a cut of the tuition, etc. I'd love to know I was helping people train a stellar recall -- that has lots of value, but at the end of the day, I gotta be able to keep kibble in the bowl!

Thanks!

-S


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd LOVE to take one of your classes, Steph! My budget is a bit tight right now, but in the future, absolutely!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Stephanie,
First your an excellent trainer and I'm glad you're doing this. For me personally this topic wouldn't be of interest to me, as our recall is very good. However I'd probably be interested in a different lesson if you plan on offering others later. Right now I think $150 for 4 weeks would be about all I could do.
If you're planning on doing a series of lessons, I can see why your starting with this lesson.
How often are the classes going to be held? 1 day a week, 3 days a week, 5 days a week??? If it's every day for 4 weeks, then I don't think the $200 would be out of line at all, even 3 days a week would be decent. Especially if you'll be covering a lot of commands, training techniques and philsophies.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My camera is sick...for someone like me that would be another investment. My DH's cell phone takes videos that are pretty long, but I didn't buy all the internet access and such with my plan. 

I'm so lucky. The training center is 5 minutes from my home. *I think I would prefer online courses though. This way, for those of us who are a bit shy, we can practice without an audience, until we send you the video!* This could be a good marketing tool. There are a lot of people who might prefer this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a great idea Stephanie and I think you should definitely think about offering other lessons besides just recall training. $150 is about all I could afford for a class.. and even that is not feasible for me RIGHT NOW, but if I had a few months to save I could. My dogs' recall is horrible and as someone else said the only thing that is 99.9% effective (there are still the "huh? what? I can't hear you?" days..  ) is "wanna cookie?" LOL SO BAD and I know all my fault for not working harder with them on this and since we have so few (or none..) places I can even take the dogs offleash around here it was never a big pressing issue to me, though I know its VERY important.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just wanted to add, I would SO MUCH rather be able to take a class in person with you.. but I get so many great tips and advice from just reading your responses to others' posts that I think an online "class" with feedback would be the next best thing.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

http://animationmentor.com/

Check out this amazing online school. Their students are from all over the world, and their system works great. They offer video on demand for the week's class(es) and they also have homework assignment. Then live conferences in which students get feedback and explanations from the teachers. I know it's a different field, but it's a great system and it works flawless.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I would be very interested in taking an online class with you as the teacher. My guys are "okay" with recall, I am sure there is much for me to learn. 
I would REALLY be interested in a class teaching focus or something to help me work with the over excited dog (like when someone comes to the door).

Depending on what is covered in 4 sessions, I don't know how much I would be willing to pay though, Here in Pa. 8 one hour group sessions is $100.

I like flexibility of the "on demand" option as well

Would there be a forum of some sort where your students could ask you questions or would the feedback from you be just from critiquing the videos submitted?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Again... thanks for the feedback! Keep it coming!

To answer a couple questions:

The "live" class would have a q&a session. If you're listening online, you submit a question via the web and I answer verbally and you hear my answer as part of the broadcast. If it's "on demand" then no q&a session, but you could still submit questions between sessions that I'd answer during the next class (so that they could benefit everyone). 

Class would meet once a week.

I may end up doing some other classes. I was just hoping to start with recall since I already have the set curriculum and would just have to worry about altering it for a webinar format. They have several other instructors on staff. SOme of what I'd want to teach, they already have another person doing. They wanted me to do competitive obed and agility, but really, I'm such a "nobody" in both fields, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that. They had Connie Cleveland for a while, but it turned out she didn't want to do classes, just one-on-one, online "privates" with people, and there wasn't an audience for that. I *was* thinking about maybe a "relationship building for competitive dog sports" class or a "foundation for focused heeling" class. But again -- it would be way more work at the front end for me to develop those as classes... I kinda wanted to start with something "easy" (at least for me) and see how I liked the online teaching process. But.... if I can't generate the interest for recall, I might try something else.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What about a webcam rather than just listening? I'm so visual.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That acutally sounds like a great idea. One of the biggest issues I have with Murphy at dog classes, is he wants to play with the other dogs instead of listening to me. If i would just practice more at home, I could get him to focus on me more. Historicaly I have paid $150 for a six week session, but I would pay $150 for your 4 sesions online. Since like you mentioned, you dont have to go any where and that is nice. I like both the live, and the on demand sessions. if you want to be able to chat, or if you cant make it to the live session, the on demand one would be there too. Great idea Stephanie! Keep us posted on how things progress. 

Oh, and i have never take a class on just one thing before. It has been basic obedience or puppy class.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> What about a webcam rather than just listening? I'm so visual.


But then you'd see my messy apartment and I'd have to think twice about wearing my pajamas!  Um, seriously, though, I think the streaming of live webcam stuff is more expensive, so the company sticks to live audio paired with a powerpoint presentation that I'd do. The presentation would have video examples, though.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's a good idea, but it seems a little overpriced if you're trying to reach the "pet owners" who basically don't process why you through a computer is better than some 20-year-old at Petsmart who's never owned a dog (especially since Petsmart-kid is going to "teach" Fluffy all the other basic commands as well). But then you seem to be doing fine charging $100 for 4 weeks and there are a couple of places that I think charge more than that, so who knows. Maybe I'm just cheap :


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

We are working hard on a reliable recall, but so many distractions & typically naughty teenager behavior get in the way (not to mention my own learning curve). We are always in a class of some sort...this time beginner agility to throw in some fun. 

The on-line class concept is new to me but very interesting. Here are my thoughts. I wonder about 1) my motivation in this type of venue. Will I sign up but not be as conscientious with training, & 2) will we be missing out on the valuable teachable moments that come with being in a class situation. We pay about $140 for an 8 wk class (minus the repeat discount) in SE CT. 

I'd like to hear more. Thanks!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

We would be very interested in this. This format would be new to me as far as puppy training goes but I've taken online courses before so I'm sure I could handle it. We just finished puppy kindergarten and it cost $130(CDN) for six sessions. I'd be willing to pay around that amount.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great idea Stephanie 
I bet you ld get a lot of takers.
If I had the money, I'd sign up in a heartbeat.
I think the "on demand" one would be quite popular


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the idea, but in general I do not think I would pay the $$$ for a voice/PP only training session. If there was video I may be more inclined to do it, but I still would not be 100%

I think that when I pay for classes I am not only paying for the instructor but the environment and the other dogs.

I have no doubt that you are going to have a great class, I have seen lots of great advice that you have posted here. But I think that with the availability of great "live" instructors I would go with one of those over an internet class.


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

The concept of online classes really interests me. I'm legally blind and as a result, I'm stuck at home unless my husband is around to drive me somewhere. Online classes of any kind are a significant convenience for me. 

Personally, I'd say my max would be $150 for 4 weeks of an online class.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldn't do it at all for an audio only session regardless of who the trainer was. While I love your advice and thoughts, I would not pay money for audio training and especially for recall only. I can go to a training class for $90 for 6 weeks that will train the basic commands from well-respected trainer.

May be good for those not in an area with trainers though.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I know Connie Cleveland does this- http://www.vivatexte.com/eprep/djs/djs_shared/home/dtw_promo.htm

I've seriously thought about doing her program, but it would require a big equipment investment for me. 

Also, I think an important point to remember is that LA prices are not in line w/ most areas of the country. I can do 8 weeks with a top trainer in my area in for $85-100.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

I must not have read that right... $150.00 and 4 weeks to train your dog to COME? Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

JoelSilverman said:


> I must not have read that right... $150.00 and 4 weeks to train your dog to COME? Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, but the price includes that personal feedback piece, which I personally find invaluable. That's just me, though. I would imagine that for some owners, teaching a dog a solid "COME" is quite important. Prices around here in central MA are about $175 for a 4-6 week class.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I thought it was a video course... I don't think I would pay $150 for an audio only course. I'm a very visual learner.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I thought it was a video course... I don't think I would pay $150 for an audio only course. I'm a very visual learner.


Oy, I must be losing it. I thought she said that there was feedback involved too. :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> Oy, I must be losing it. I thought she said that there was feedback involved too. :doh:



I think she said written feedback based on videos we make of us training our dogs. I would've wanted video instruction from her as well, not just her speaking in an audio file.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I prefer the in-person training so I and my dog get prompt feedback.

I've taken an on-line digital photography course, but that's an entirely different kind of learning.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

daisydogmom said:


> Yes, but the price includes that personal feedback piece, which I personally find invaluable. That's just me, though. I would imagine that for some owners, teaching a dog a solid "COME" is quite important. Prices around here in central MA are about $175 for a 4-6 week class.



You pay 175.00 for 4-6 weeks to train your dog to COME???? Holy moly!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

JoelSilverman said:


> You pay 175.00 for 4-6 weeks to train your dog to COME???? Holy moly!!


One of the trainers I know of in San Diego has a similar class as well. It's called "Can you Recall" and the 6 week class focuses on Come. The cost there is $169.00


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> One of the trainers I know of in San Diego has a similar class as well. It's called "Can you Recall" and the 6 week class focuses on Come. The cost there is $169.00


"Can You Recall" -- that's cute!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

daisydogmom said:


> Yes, but the price includes that personal feedback piece, which I personally find invaluable. That's just me, though. I would imagine that for some owners, teaching a dog a solid "COME" is quite important. Prices around here in central MA are about $175 for a 4-6 week class.


Hmmm, that's even higher than most of Los Angeles.

The particular company I'm looking at charges $40 for a single-session, 90 min. seminar on a single topic. The basic dog training class is $230 for 6 weeks. The price seems quite high to me. I'm used to charging $120 for six weeks of in-person instruction for general "manners" type classes or $100 for four weeks of in-person instruction for specialty classes such as a reliable recall, husbandry issues or polite visitor greetings. I'm trying to figure out how to price a four-week, online class -- and honestly, if the price I come up with makes it worth my time. I'm certainly not "all about the money" but there'd be a considerable time investment up front to get the video together and edited, etc.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Stephanie-

I think this is a great idea, especially for those who do not have access to a good trainer nearby. I think you have to watch your price though. Personally I think one gives up a lot of the one on one interaction that happens face to face. While a live online session is better, I like having my trainer be able to take my dog and say "no, like this." Now, if the price were lower than what I was currently paying, I would give it a go- we paid about $150 for 8 weeks.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

*Stephanie Update?*

Stephanie,

Any updates on this? As you know, I'm particularly interested in teaching Max a reliable recall - I think it may be one of the most important skills I can teach him, considering the safety issue of letting him off leash. I'm not really sure what I could afford (especially right now), but I AM definitely interested to learn you may have decided. _(IMHO, I think the video option might be your best bet and the most effective for me, personally.)
_
Thanks again,
-Trids



FlyingQuizini said:


> The particular company I'm looking at charges $40 for a single-session, 90 min. seminar on a single topic. The basic dog training class is $230 for 6 weeks. The price seems quite high to me. I'm used to charging $120 for six weeks of in-person instruction for general "manners" type classes or $100 for four weeks of in-person instruction for specialty classes such as a reliable recall, husbandry issues or polite visitor greetings. I'm trying to figure out how to price a four-week, online class -- and honestly, if the price I come up with makes it worth my time. I'm certainly not "all about the money" but there'd be a considerable time investment up front to get the video together and edited, etc.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, my opinion is small town mentality. Now, here we don't have any puppy kindergarten classes but honestly, I wouldn't pay 150 for an internet class. For that much, I'd be much better off just buying a book or renting a dog training video from the library. For me, I'd consider paying that much for a live class because my puppy would be around other puppy's which is a huge part of the experience. Also, being there and meeting other owners to talk about things that work and things that don't is a big bogo!! So maybe you might want to put in a chat or email list together to kind of recreate that. Lastly, talking, seeing, being with the trainer in person is a big deal to me. And even though I can't get that here, doing it online isn't really like doing an obedience class at all. Maybe you should write a book to sell? I would be interested in that!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I pretty much decided against it. The price was pretty much what the company set up to charge for an online class. They do fill classes, so SOMEWHERE, there are people who want to do it.


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

Might I suggest structuring the class in two different ways. For the lower base price, the student gets the recorded video instruction. Included with this are video examples of a proper response and some common problems. You might throw in a post-course questionnaire with written feedback.

The course you mentioned can either be the higher priced course, or be available as an incremental add-on for the students with problems, where the higher price is earned because the student (and their dog) are having difficulty.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

JoelSilverman said:


> You pay 175.00 for 4-6 weeks to train your dog to COME???? Holy moly!!


Yeah because it's a whole lot different to pay $25 for a pop-psych book about what color your dog is....
:doh:


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm genuinely sorry to hear this! We have plenty of Petsmart type trainers ($109 for 8 1-hour sessions) nearby, and I'm sure many good trainers elsewhere, but I can't afford the big money individual classes. I thought you had a really good idea and I'd LOVE to take classes from you. I love reading your responses to training and behavior issues. You have a way of making their behaviors understandable. Hopefully you'll find a way to make it work down the road. :crossfing
-Trids



FlyingQuizini said:


> Yeah, I pretty much decided against it. The price was pretty much what the company set up to charge for an online class. They do fill classes, so SOMEWHERE, there are people who want to do it.


----------

